# Extracting THC With Coconut Oil



## ThunderLips (Oct 23, 2008)

Q:Why coconut oil?
A: Fat Content

Coconut oil is 100% fat and this is what you need to extract the most thc from your material.
What You Need:
Weed
A pot suitable for the amount of weed youre using
Virgin Coconut Oil
A wooden spoon
Water
Stove

Now im usually working with atleast 100 grams of leaf and crap from the plant. This is quite a bit to fit into 1 - 2 cups of oil. In fact you couldnt even saturate all the foliage enough to even make it. The way I do this is with water. You simply put a good estimate of needed water into a large pot and bring to a boil. Add however much coconut oil you want to make, and melt it in the water. Add your leaf material and reduce to a simmer. You will wanna check on the pot every 15-20 minutes stirring occasionally and adding water as it evaporates. I usually do this for about 2 - 6 hours.
Once finished you will want to strain everything into a bowl, do not discard the water it contains your oil. A womens nylon works the best. you may want to let the material cool a bit before ringing it out, be careful not to break the nylon. I like to give it another rinse in hot water and ring it out a second time just to get all the oil out.
Now is the easy part, take the bowl you strained everything into and put it into the fridge overnight. In the morning the oil and water will have separated and since coconut oil is a solid at room temperature, all the oil in the bowl will be nice & hard and floating on top of the water waiting for you to pick it up and put into a dish. throw the water out and youre done. Very easy method and a good way to get stronger batches of oil. The water also keeps the oil from burning the thc out of the leaf since water boils at 212°F or 100°C and thc is a bit higher than that so it will keep the temp under control. Ive been doing this for years and have made some pretty strong batches of a cookies that will make you hallucinate. This recipe is perfect for people who like to make brownies over cookies for taste and other reasons since brownies use less oil than cookies you can make your oil very strong, comparable to various hash oils.

If you have any questions come check out our social group about making hash and oils. Im sure we can help in some way.

Marijuana Growing - The Hash Factory


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 23, 2008)

nice man i'll try it out next time i grow this will be great if u have alot of clippings


----------



## rdhotchilepepper (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, it's saturated fat that's essential to thc extraction, and coconut oil is 92% saturated fat. It's also a *much* healthier saturated fat than is in dairy (it's mostly comprised of medium-chain triglycerides). It actually helps you lose weight. Not to mention the fact that, if you like the taste of coconut, the virgin coconut oil makes your brownies taste awesome. It's a great vegan alternative, too.

I use a crock pot (slow cooker) to make this. The slow cooker produces less heat, so you can make brownies mid-summer. You don't have to worry about having the heat too high and burning anything, water evaporating, etc.. You can also let it sit over night--no need to check it. You can go to a second hand store/Target/Walmart and get one for pretty cheap. It's pretty much the only thing I do with mine.

The process is similar. Add desired amount of weed to water, about 2-3x the volume of the marijuana. Let this cook on a low setting for 20 minutes, then add your coconut oil (about as much as the water). Let it sit for 8 hours, stirring occasionaly. Strain out the bud, let the water/oil mixture sit covered in teh fridge until it is solid and seperated. Oil floats tot he top, so I cut out a hole and drain the water through this whole. Keep it in the same container in a cool place, under the sink, etc.

Do not let the coconut oil sit in a liquified state for too long at room temperature. It's saturated fat content means it will spoil faster than other oils.





ThunderLips said:


> Q:Why coconut oil?
> A: Fat Content
> 
> Coconut oil is 100% fat and this is what you need to extract the most thc from your material.
> ...


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 14, 2009)

I like this!! Love coconut too!! all the better, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 14, 2009)

Do not let the coconut oil sit in a liquified state for too long at room temperature. It's saturated fat content means it will spoil faster than other oils.[/QUOTE]

Actually coconut oil is fine at room temp. It is stored and sold in stores at room temp so how could it go bad all of a sudden? One of the main reasons for using coconut oil in snacks and cakes back before hydrogenated oils was because you could store them at room temp on the shelves.


----------



## rdhotchilepepper (Jul 16, 2009)

Coconut oil is fine at room temperature...as long as it is in a solid state! 

Here in Cali over the summer it's too hot (and no AC means no temp control). So, when you melt it down it doesn't always re-solidify if you keep it out on the counter. Just threw that in so people were mindful of that fact, sorry for not clarifying 



The Warlord said:


> Do not let the coconut oil sit in a liquified state for too long at room temperature. It's saturated fat content means it will spoil faster than other oils.


Actually coconut oil is fine at room temp. It is stored and sold in stores at room temp so how could it go bad all of a sudden? One of the main reasons for using coconut oil in snacks and cakes back before hydrogenated oils was because you could store them at room temp on the shelves.[/QUOTE]


----------



## doobnVA (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds delicious! Never thought of using coconut oil before. I'll have to try this out with scraps from harvest time =) Making me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Martiwanna (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't tried the water/oil process, but what I do is heat just the coconut oil in a small pan until dropping a pinch of semi-ground up bud results in a fizzing. Then I add the rest of the bud and after it fizzes out I swirl the pan contents a few times, then pour it thru a fine strainer into a canning jar. I use about 4 grams of bud in 1/2 cup coconut oil. Then, to prevent the oil from freezing, I add about 1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil...the 2 oils don't separate and the resulting oil is easily dosed using a measuring spoon......a dose for my purposes is 1/2-1 teaspoon.

I usually try to avoid heating the oil to the point that the cannabis turns brown, but even when I did, it didn't seem to destroy the cannabis......i mean if you can burn & smoke it, why would
high temp oils destroy it?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Apr 30, 2010)

Coconut oil is not 100% fat in fact it is comprised of up to 51% lauric acid, which in the body are turned into manolaurin(hope i spelled that right) . the fat that is in coconut oil is primarily Saturated fats. This oil can and should be stored in a glass container when in liquid form. Saturated fatty acids are referred to as saturated because all available carbon bonds are tied up with a hydrogen atom. That is, there are no openings for rancidity or spoilage. Coconut oil is known for its ability to help with all sorts of ailments and its antifungal and antiviral properties. Search for Monolaurin and how the body uses this to fight infection. 
I have used ghee butter to extract thc and it works very well, and has a great buttery flavor great on anything even plain toast.. I would suggest you not use "virgin" coconut oil for this purpose however, as it has a lower smoke point and a great coconut smell...

On another thought i am testing the viability of coconut water from the coconut not from a package, for cloning. coconut water or milk contains rooting hormones and phytohormones, giving a seedling a great BOOST to get growing fast in nature.


----------



## CRex (Jan 27, 2011)

[ "oil for this purpose however, as it has a lower smoke point and a great coconut smell...

On another thought i am testing the viability of coconut water from the coconut not from a package, for cloning. coconut water or milk contains rooting hormones and phytohormones, giving a seedling a great BOOST to get growing fast in nature."] 

How has this worked for you?!?!?! Prof, have you tried this yet!!! What about THC extraction using chloroform and heat? This is the technique we are going to dabble in this weekend. I hear this is also healthier for you with a less potent after taste! I've also read from Ed that it extracts 90% of the THC... does anyone know how much is extracted using coconut milk?

C. Rex out.


----------



## endogarden (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for this sweet recipe! I'm boiling water right now.  About to add the coconut oil, doing 2 cups for 80g of popcorn and shake. Can't wait to find out how it goes.


----------



## ThunderLips (Apr 3, 2011)

Martiwanna said:


> i mean if you can burn & smoke it, why would
> high temp oils destroy it?


The goal is to capture the THC in the oil. Not burn it off. High temp oils will burn the THC off resulting in less amounts of THC residing in the actual oil..


----------



## kingzt (May 16, 2011)

Does it matter how long the oil is cooked for? I just recently tried with coconut oil I used a 1/4 oz of some drop dead kush to 1/2 cup of coconut oil I let it cook in the oil for about 2 hrs on low making sure it did not get too hot. I found that this product was not as strong as previous oils i have made with vegetable oil but my previous times using veggie oil I cooked for about half hour with higher temps opposed to low temps longer cooking times.


----------



## gioua (May 16, 2011)

after FINALLY getting my hands on some coconut oil... cost 8.50 for a 14 oz jar. I added aprox 30g or buds/sift/sticks stems twigs etc.. I did not heat the oil or do anything really but left the oil outside for about 30 mins to get nice and melted and then added the weed to it... been there for about 10 days so far.. the oil mix is now a solid and very very green... like cannabutter and I am positive you can use this mix as a salve.. or a balm I am planning on adding more weed to it later..


----------



## bushybush (May 16, 2011)

Some of us have been using various oils for years. You will notice that if you don't use gloves, you will wonder why you are SO DAMN STONED halfway through the process.....My buddy and I found out that it is TOTALLY like a salve and that thc SEEPS right into your pores.  Gioua, I really like that idea of letting it sit in the sun and slowly process. Once you have made the oil potent enough, you will be very surprised at the cool things you can do with it.


----------



## endogarden (May 16, 2011)

kingzt said:


> Does it matter how long the oil is cooked for? I just recently tried with coconut oil I used a 1/4 oz of some drop dead kush to 1/2 cup of coconut oil I let it cook in the oil for about 2 hrs on low making sure it did not get too hot. I found that this product was not as strong as previous oils i have made with vegetable oil but my previous times using veggie oil I cooked for about half hour with higher temps opposed to low temps longer cooking times.


I think it does matter. I cooked mine for 6 and a half hours on the lowest stove setting possible, turned on when necessary. I had to turn it off and let it simmer without active heat, fairly often. Keep it simmering at a low rate but not boiling, I found if you left the stove on continuously it would cause it to boil, which would cause it to lose potency I think. In any case, made with 80g it in 2 cups of coconut oil turned out very potent, when used as a salve it almost immediately relieves pain. When consumed in large amounts you will be incapacitated.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2011)

This is the same process as making budder I just have to get my hands on some coconut oil!!!!
So this would help my tired sore old hands?? The thumbs are a wreck!
Digging fences at 58 years old is alot like work LOL!


----------



## gioua (May 16, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is the same process as making budder I just have to get my hands on some coconut oil!!!!
> So this would help my tired sore old hands?? The thumbs are a wreck!
> Digging fences at 58 years old is alot like work LOL!



Well I am pretty positive it will help... wont hurt at least... but I have a buddy who uses the Rick Simpson oil mix and this is so close to it.. I mean the extraction is the same I just use oil and the sun for heat


----------



## endogarden (Jun 1, 2011)

gioua said:


> Well I am pretty positive it will help... wont hurt at least... but I have a buddy who uses the Rick Simpson oil mix and this is so close to it.. I mean the extraction is the same I just use oil and the sun for heat


I agree, we are just swapping a solvent that binds to THC and evaporates for an oil that binds to THC and it kept and enjoyed. The same properties should apply, you just need to use a whole lb to create the potency of Ricky's oil. I like calling him Ricky because of Trailer Park Boys. I like to imagine Ricky from TPB would also find the cure for cancer whilst chasing raykuns and squirrels away from his 'dope plants'.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jun 1, 2011)

i agree, switched to coconut oil on my last two batches, and it is way stronger than the soy butter i was using.

here is another tip. put a few cardimon pods in your boil. this indian spice helps extract the thc from the leaf. and rinse the leaf well with hot water.


----------



## endogarden (Jun 2, 2011)

oldschooltofu said:


> i agree, switched to coconut oil on my last two batches, and it is way stronger than the soy butter i was using.
> 
> here is another tip. put a few cardimon pods in your boil. this indian spice helps extract the thc from the leaf. and rinse the leaf well with hot water.


Not being critical, but I was wondering if you had any specific info on why the cardamom pods assist with extraction of THC. Does it help extract other things as well, or is it specific to THC? Sounds interesting. Does it impart any taste to the oil? Does that limit you on what you can use it in, cooking-wise?


----------



## lilmrschronic (Jun 8, 2011)

Definitely going to try the coconut oil! Have made lots of butter over the years and I've been wanting to try some oil, but I didn't want to use veg or canola. I have 2 paper bags full of trimmings from our 2 ak's we just grew, now I just have to wait for them to dry out a little more. I always grind everything up in a coffee grinder and just throw it in a crock pot with butter and water, I planned on doing the same with the oil. Anyway, I was wondering what kind of coconut oil do I use? Another thing, does it taste like coconut at all? Hubby hates coconut cause he's strange. I was actually looking at some the other day at the grocery store before I even read this and I noticed there is regular, virgin, extra virgin and all that shit. Which one would be best to use? Thanks!! endogarden, watch out for them raykuns LOL I love tpb


----------



## endogarden (Jun 8, 2011)

lilmrschronic said:


> Definitely going to try the coconut oil! Have made lots of butter over the years and I've been wanting to try some oil, but I didn't want to use veg or canola. I have 2 paper bags full of trimmings from our 2 ak's we just grew, now I just have to wait for them to dry out a little more. I always grind everything up in a coffee grinder and just throw it in a crock pot with butter and water, I planned on doing the same with the oil. Anyway, I was wondering what kind of coconut oil do I use? Another thing, does it taste like coconut at all? Hubby hates coconut cause he's strange. I was actually looking at some the other day at the grocery store before I even read this and I noticed there is regular, virgin, extra virgin and all that shit. Which one would be best to use? Thanks!! endogarden, watch out for them raykuns LOL I love tpb


Don't worry I've got a cat my friend loaned me to protect my plants that are growing in the back seat of my car with no lights or circulation....

I use extra virgin cold pressed (if possible). Your husband might not mind it, it definitely doesn't have a "fake coconut flavor" type flavor, but it definitely has a subtle, nice flavor of real coconut. When I first tried it a year or so ago, I did not care for the taste at first. I quickly remedied that with time and getting accustomed to how amazing the effect was, and how easy it was to cook with. Since then, I use non-THC coconut oil for all kinds of things, especially cooking things I would usually use vegetable oil or olive oil in. Coconut oil is really good for the human body, and it also conveniently binds to THC better than, like, anything. Mad science. Time to hit the Grapefruit scissor hash mixed with GDP BHO (hash oil) in _The Original_ Eclipse Vape2Oh:


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 8, 2011)

https://store.nutiva.com/coconut-oil/
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1C1_____enUS427US427&q=1+gallon+coconut+oil&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9232259282420349821&sa=X&ei=VcHvTYGfFsHW0QHoyq30DA&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAA





best around i picked up a gallon ill post a pic when i get home! if you use the code FBFAN at checkout you get 20% off!


----------



## TokinSince'95 (Jun 13, 2011)

Another interesting use for coconut oil is as a personal "bedroom" lubricant. My doctor first recommended coconut oil to me as a replacement for lotion as a skin moisturizer. I then found on MANY other sites sharing that coconut oil could be used as a personal lubricant. Let me tell you, after trying it I will never use anything else. Can't wait to try it canna-style.


----------



## lilmrschronic (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the advice! I am wondering do I grind up all my trimmings in the coffee grinder like I usually do for butter or just use the trimmings as they are? I don't even think my coffee grinder will work anyway...its gunked with resin and all sticky icky lol Thanks! =)


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 16, 2011)

take your trimmings and (loosely)freeze them... once frozen it will be easy to crumble...


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jun 19, 2011)

endogarden said:


> Not being critical, but I was wondering if you had any specific info on why the cardamom pods assist with extraction of THC. Does it help extract other things as well, or is it specific to THC? Sounds interesting. Does it impart any taste to the oil? Does that limit you on what you can use it in, cooking-wise?


it does give the oil a little spicy taste, but hardly noticeable. i make it into chocolates and they taste great.
i dont know the science or theory behind it. it was something an old grower told me back in 1994 and i have been doing it ever since. 
my friends tell me my chocolates are always super potent.
i use 35-40 grams of oil per 20 chocolates
i use about 1/4-1/2 # of leaf, leftover trim after bubble, and small larfy nugs i wont smoke. per 1/2cup of oil (about 6 oz or half a small jar)
hope this helps.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 19, 2011)

*DMSO Liquid 70% Concentrate $6* will (when used properly) Extract the MOST thc from your shake clippings However you MUST mascerate completely your shake/clippings. Think bubble hash... DMSO is not toxic and when it evaporates your left with nothing but pure thc and water  NO HEAT REQUIRED! let the water evap then add to your coconut oil...


----------



## endogarden (Jun 20, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> *DMSO Liquid 70% Concentrate $6* will (when used properly) Extract the MOST thc from your shake clippings However you MUST mascerate completely your shake/clippings. Think bubble hash... DMSO is not toxic and when it evaporates your left with nothing but pure thc and water  NO HEAT REQUIRED! let the water evap then add to your coconut oil...


So are you saying to use this DMSO solvent like you would butane or iso for extracting? Like for example, would you take a cylindrical tube and fill it with eviscerated shake/larf, then pour the unpressurized solvent into the cylinder to have it run through the shake dust, removing all the THC with it, after which it will evaporate in a pyrex pan or whatever you dripped it into, followed by the water evaporating, leaving you with.....hash oil? Am I getting this right? Instead of $40 a case for butane canisters, I can use this $6 for 4 oz? If you have done this, as I assume you have, what kind of ratio do you get from plant material to hash oil? I have been getting 20g trim to 1g butane honey oil. I'm trying to figure out if this would be cheaper and if it would result in the same or a better ratio of trim to oil. Any thought or opinions appreciated.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 20, 2011)

No do not use it like butane... you have to MACERATE the material.. Think bubble hash.. a bucket with leafy material theat is blended until all the plant matter is mush(macerate)* Strain with a bubble bag done*!
DMSO is a solvent.. butane is not.. ISO is a very weak solvent at best DMSO is like the sulfuric acid of solvents... but cant break down plant material... so you need to break it down .. like freezing the shake does...stick it in blender with ice/dmso... works too...


----------



## endogarden (Jun 20, 2011)

Any pics of what the result looks like? Is it a yellow or brown goo? Or a kiefy smoosh?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 20, 2011)

DMSO would remove the thc From the SOLID MATTER so all you would get is in essence THC oil... Hash includes this solid matter...
IT would look something like this after being heated slowly to remove all moisture.


----------



## mrstoney420 (Jun 20, 2011)

woo thats something right there. @professeur- so u dont mix it with coconut oil to make the end product that u have displayed there ? am i right? and chance u could give a quick step by step on this method?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 20, 2011)

No and Uh NO... oh and make sure you DO NOT TOUCH DMSO!! Not that it is dangerous it will transport contaminants through the skin like bacteria etc.... 
BAsically weed ---> Blender----DMSO---HAnd blender ICE..... STIR till ice melted... STRAIN ....... Evaporate the water! NOTE THE ORDER THERE IS A HEAT APPLICATION AND WATER/DMSO RATIO BUT WHEN IS THE SECRET>>>*** the product shown is one of the many Budders out there... everyone has a recipe.. find yours.. 
Lots of people use ISO alcohol im not gonna blow anything up or use butane thats just a stupid idea ..... if you use dmso everything can be done cold matter of fact colder is better! thc is an oil and freezing it makes it easier to seperate in water!


----------



## mrstoney420 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok i see, so blend dmso with weed then move to bowl with ice and hand stir just like i do with bubble hash then srain and evaporate. seems easy enough but at wat point do i add the coconut oil ?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 20, 2011)

well its MUCH more complicated....than that.. there is a heat application due to the fact that DMSO is solid @ room temp!the ice application is to get the DMSO and THC oil OUT OF SOLUTION>>> or crystallization to occur during freezing of the water.... my method all that has to be evaporated is the DMSO....  its good in the dmso state topically or when evaporated just add to whatever you like coconut oil butter, corn flakes! whatever you like! cake mix! <<<DO NOT SE NITRILE GLOVES THICK LATEX GLOVES REQUIRED>>>


----------



## mrstoney420 (Jun 21, 2011)

ooo i didn't realize that dmso is a solid at room temp. that makes more sense now.. and also im sure as an added benefit of this method is that it will not make any smell because it does not need to be heated. the dmso i read is suppost to melt at 66 F.


----------



## mrstoney420 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont want to steal any secrets but how would i go about removing the dmso inorder to make the hash or oil safe to smoke? would it evaporate by being left out to dry ?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 21, 2011)

HINT**it evaporates like water only slower and this method makes a HUGE difference in how to make quality oils... just dont expect much product....expect very very little to be exact..... supposedly 96% thc when done properly


----------



## Keramos (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope to be trying one of these recipes soon and have one question - how smelly is this process? I live in an area with small distances between neighbors and don't wish to receive any unwanted advice from them.

Thanks in advance

K


----------



## endogarden (Jul 10, 2011)

Keramos said:


> I hope to be trying one of these recipes soon and have one question - how smelly is this process? I live in an area with small distances between neighbors and don't wish to receive any unwanted advice from them.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> K


Hmmmm, well it's pretty smelly in my opinion. If I was in darker waters, I'd be using a HEPA filter while doing it, something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Honeywell-Enviracaire-63200-True-HEPA-Air-Purifier-CPZ-/400210016421







Get one with carbon filtration as well, should run you under $100, and on 3 it will definitely remove the smell. Good item to have in less friendly places.


Edit: here's one for $50 http://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/honeywell-16200-hepa-clean-tabletop-air-purifier.htm


----------



## Keramos (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you. That looks like a good investment


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jul 10, 2011)

endogarden said:


> Hmmmm, well it's pretty smelly in my opinion. If I was in darker waters, I'd be using a HEPA filter while doing it, something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Honeywell-Enviracaire-63200-True-HEPA-Air-Purifier-CPZ-/400210016421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not @ all smelly ! use ONA gel youll be fine


----------



## inaugural (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I am a new member from Germany. I have a few questions concerning the extraction of THC with Coconut oil(TCO). I will ask the questions one at a time. thanks in advance for ALL your help! Cheers!

question 1. What is the white precipitate at the bottom of my solidified TCO? I ground the almost very high quality bud and soaked it in Coconut Oil at 100 Celsius for 90 minutes. strained and let solidify. The solid TCO is greenish as I added a bit of water during the simmer.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jul 12, 2011)

inaugural said:


> Hi, I am a new member from Germany. I have a few questions concerning the extraction of THC with Coconut oil(TCO). I will ask the questions one at a time. thanks in advance for ALL your help! Cheers!
> 
> question 1. What is the white precipitate at the bottom of my solidified TCO? I ground the almost very high quality bud and soaked it in Coconut Oil at 100 Celsius for 90 minutes. strained and let solidify. The solid TCO is greenish as I added a bit of water during the simmer.


that doesent look like its quite solid it should be opaque @ room temp...


----------



## endogarden (Jul 12, 2011)

inaugural said:


> Hi, I am a new member from Germany. I have a few questions concerning the extraction of THC with Coconut oil(TCO). I will ask the questions one at a time. thanks in advance for ALL your help! Cheers!
> 
> question 1. What is the white precipitate at the bottom of my solidified TCO? I ground the almost very high quality bud and soaked it in Coconut Oil at 100 Celsius for 90 minutes. strained and let solidify. The solid TCO is greenish as I added a bit of water during the simmer.


Well, first off, I'm not sure what kind of coconut oil you used, but you should try to use something such as this: http://www.amazon.com/Extra-Virgin-Coconut-Oil-32/dp/B001AG6BMO . 

Next, I've never seen anything like the weird white salt-like particles floating near the bottom of the jar in your picture. That's is why I suspect you may have accidentally used some weird unusable form of coconut oil (not sure).

As for your process, I do the same thing, except I simmer mine for 4-6 hours instead of 90 minutes. I use a ratio of 60g-80g to 16oz of coconut oil. After simmering, I set it to solidify in a large bowl in the fridge, and then after it has, I pry it out of the bowl with a butter knife, and pour out all the water. What remains looks like this:





As you can see it looks quite different that what you have in your jar. Maybe you should put the contents of the jar in a small bowl in the fridge for 4-6 hours and then see if it will completely solidify, then you can discard the water. Hope this helps.


----------



## zweistein (Jul 29, 2011)

Doc:
Thanks, I'm in coconut land, next seeds goin' hit the cocowater.


----------



## grokillaz (Jul 30, 2011)

How do I get coconut oil from a coconut? Or is it the coconut milk that you use?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 30, 2011)

thc+ would binder better with coconut milkfat wouldnt it? 
i know butter is better at retaining thc+ during the cooking process over coconut oil (imho)


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jul 30, 2011)

grokillaz said:


> how do i get coconut oil from a coconut? Or is it the coconut milk that you use?


buy coconut oil duh


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jul 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> thc+ would binder better with coconut milkfat wouldnt it?
> i know butter is better at retaining thc+ during the cooking process over coconut oil (imho)


WTF no..... you dont require heat to extract thc...... read into dmso...


----------



## dankillerbs (Jul 31, 2011)

Professeur, show me some links to someone making a THC DMSO extract. The pic you posted is obviously not yours, I've seen it all over the web for years. Solvent extractions and bubble hash are two completely different processes. Why on earth would you advocate solvent extracts over bubble hash made with water and ice?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Aug 1, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> Professeur, show me some links to someone making a THC DMSO extract. The pic you posted is obviously not yours, I've seen it all over the web for years. Solvent extractions and bubble hash are two completely different processes. Why on earth would you advocate solvent extracts over bubble hash made with water and ice?


1I never claimed it to be mine... nor doctored the photo i found..i googled it as an example... anything is soluable in dmso to a degree.. and you will get the highest concentration of thc extraction without using heat... dmso evaporates like water (a little slower). All the studies you can find GOOGLE DMSO AND THC>>> you will find that it is dissolved quite readily and can be used transdermaly like a patch if you so desire.. this has been done for quite some time... bubble hash is great because it uses no heat... but still contains impurities. thc can be refined without heat application then remixed into any medium you like... im just trying to show others what can be done without applying heat... when thc is added to coconut oil its more stable from in any other oil because of coconut oils inherent saturated state and antibiotic properties... read my earlier posts in this thread ive laid out the hows already  jsut because im not posting pictures doesent make my method wrong or invalid.. i choose not to divulge my recipe... dmso is harmless if you handle it properly... does kfc give up their 10 secret herbs and spices? i think not and as oils and bars and candies are all recipes... make your own secret recipe and share it with everyone! i choose not to! i give you all the tools and ingredients it up to you to figure it out! my recipe is from a bluelight discussion google bluelight! i make a similar product to the original pic i posted.. not as clear but pretty damn close... no heat application necessary! you cant use too much DMSO as its concentration doesent matter as it will evaporate like water... im just preventing people being stupid and using butane to extract thc...and possibly kill themselves (darwin award) or others (homicide).
http://www.norml.org.nz/postlite6286-.html


----------



## bugalug (Aug 2, 2011)

I found a recipe for this using a crock pot. It said to put the oil in the crock pot, add the leaf and let it cook on low for 12 hours. Well, I did this today and I'm hoping it isn't burned. I guess I didn't expect the leaf to be crispy fried...but that does make sense..and I didn't expect the oil to be such a dark, green I can't even see through it. When I spread a tiny bit of it on a white bowl, it is green and see through, but in the jar it most definitely is not. I did,however, use a jar of oil when measured out is probably 1.5 cups MAX and just a hair under 1 oz of leaf. This is the first time I've ever made anything with it, so I have no clue. Any input or ideas? Also, can anyone tell me how exactly do you cook with it? My Mother in law has cancer, and I want to make her comfy and hungry. I'm hoping the coconut oil can also be used as a salve. INPUT?
Thanks


----------



## CarpeNocturnum (Aug 5, 2012)

pr0fesseur said:


> well its MUCH more complicated....than that.. there is a heat application due to the fact that DMSO is solid @ room temp!the ice application is to get the DMSO and THC oil OUT OF SOLUTION>>> or crystallization to occur during freezing of the water.... my method all that has to be evaporated is the DMSO....  its good in the dmso state topically or when evaporated just add to whatever you like coconut oil butter, corn flakes! whatever you like! cake mix! <<<DO NOT SE NITRILE GLOVES THICK LATEX GLOVES REQUIRED>>>


I've been using DMSO for years for various purposes. I just feel the need to point out here the professor is full of shit. I've used lots of 99% DMSO for various purposes. It starts to crystallize at to I'm temperature but it is definitely not a solid. The picture you used is used to reference THC acetate. I have macerated Herb in THC many attempts and it does not work well. In medical studies they dissolve PURE THC in DMSO, oh yeah, it absorbs more than just cannabinoids. I just had to point out you're blatantly lying and full of shit. You left the detail out that evaporating DMSO smells like boiling cabbage and when on you give you garlic breath.
Full of shit liar.


----------



## Harajuku Lala (Sep 3, 2012)

I love it! Going to try this method A.S.A.P. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LazyGoblin (Sep 22, 2012)

I´m SO doing this when my grow is done. Great thread!


----------



## Laney (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be trying this out this harvest. Have plenty of EVCO on hand. 

Couple of questions ... How dry does the weed have to be? Is wet okay? Also, how finely chopped?


----------



## Mister Black (Feb 27, 2013)

OK rookie posting in. Read the thread while my crockpot is simmering. 

As a half assed stoner I chucked about 60-70g of assorted mid flower to harvest trim that has been in a freezer for 3 months or so. I chucked the Moby dick trim in the crockpot and poured about 750ml of coconut oil on it and set it to simmer which it has done now for 4 hours.

I didn't add water or anything. I have had it covered but am removing cover when a lot of water vapor appears on the lid. Going to leave it to cool down and ffurther infuse overnight then strain using sieve, floursifter and stocking. Was thinking about letting it simmer overnight then cool off tomorrow day time also.


----------



## 2Kushed (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like your going to be happy! Find recipes that use at least 1/2 cup of oil. Oatmeal or Sugar Betty Crocker Cookie Mix is a good place to start. If you oil does not taste as good as you would like, do not leave it overnight brfore straining. I have been using a French Coffee press to separate my oil from the cannabis. You can get these all day long at Goodwill. I also like flour sack cloth to strain with.


----------



## leadtrimmer1 (Apr 12, 2013)

grokillaz said:


> How do I get coconut oil from a coconut? Or is it the coconut milk that you use?


Hahaaa this man's high


----------



## voltato (Aug 7, 2013)

I wasn't paying attention and added the MJ to the water before adding the coconut oil instead of the other way around. I noticed all the MJ is suspended in the water and the oil is on top. The oil is slightly green but... did I mess it up? Will the oil still be able to absorb the THC?


----------



## voltato (Aug 15, 2013)

I didn't measure anything, but I used about half of a tightly packed 16 oz mason jar and ground it all up in a coffee grinder. I left it boiling pretty much all day with about the same amount of coconut oil and it turned light green, I think it will be sufficiently potent for some brownies or something.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a really old thread but I need some help please.
i want to make some coconut oil skin lotion with added thc for a family member with non-malignant skin cancer.
they have had surgery and had sections of skin cut out already,and they say they can't see anymore.
Edit- this is just to be sure they are good-edit-

here's the thing,all the recipes I find require you to extract the thc/cbd from bud with the coconut oil.
well I have 17.6 grams of sifted THC to work with,I'm wondering if a can just add the THC directly to the coconut oil and be done with it?
or do I need to follow the recipe To get the best results?

thanks in advance


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 18, 2013)

You should decarb it 
and treat it just like herb...unless its more than 3 months old
And cut amount called for in fourth?...yea sounds reasonable..or take 20% 
I don't know I'm really high


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 18, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> You should decarb it
> and treat it just like herb...unless its more than 3 months old
> And cut amount called for in fourth?...yea sounds reasonable..or take 20%
> I don't know I'm really high


Why would you decarb a topical? And why answer if you don't know? Perhaps you have hypergraphia.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Dec 19, 2013)

So I appreciate the help but those responses dident do much for me.
i have 4 different recipes(all pretty close,one for lipbalm aswell)


Should I heat the coconut oil to around 37.7c/100f degrees while mixing in the thc and just go for it?
Or should I just take a bunch of bud and follow the recipe?


i won't be adding any essential oils,Shea butter,vitamin e,ect.But if this works I will be trying my other recipe's


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol you still have to decarb if you want it to cross the bb barrier.......
I answered to help...was to high(not weed) to figure yield and % off sift from herb...seems you were much more helpful

As always lmao

Yes you just add hot coconut oil to decarbed hash....doesn't really matter how you do it..your just trying to dissolve thc into oil


----------



## StorNor94 (Jan 12, 2014)

lilmrschronic said:


> Nice! Thanks for the advice! I am wondering do I grind up all my trimmings in the coffee grinder like I usually do for butter or just use the trimmings as they are? I don't even think my coffee grinder will work anyway...its gunked with resin and all sticky icky lol Thanks! =)


I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY EVERYONE IS MAKING SUCH A BIG DEAL. YES, NATURES WAY UNREFINED EXTRA VIRGIN COCONUT OIL IS THE BEST, AND CHEAP AT WWW.DRVITA.COM, W/FREE SHIPPING. 16 OZ.WEED TO ONE 16 OZ. JAR. COOK IT ON THE LOWEST FLAME, AND WATCH IT TO MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T FIZZLE, OR GET TOO HOT. IF IT DOES? TAKE IT OFF THE HEAT FOR AWHILE. USE A SPOON, OR GLASS OF SOME KIND, TO CHECK THE COLOR OF THE OIL. WHEN IT GETS DARK GREEN? (USUALLY ABOUT AN HOUR, TO 2 ON A FULL BATCH), LET IT SIT AND COOL. PUT A PAPER TOWEL IN A STRAINER, AND WHEN COOLED, POUR IT INTO THE STRAINER OVER A GLASS BOWL. POUR EVERYTHING IN, AND PUT A GLOVE ON TO SQUEEZE THE TOWEL TO GET ALL THE OIL BEFORE DISCARDING. I USUALLY LOSE LESS THAN 1/2 OZ. I TAKE IT AS A TINCTURE - 1/2 TBLS. DOES THE JOB, DEPENDING ON THE STRENGTH. I AM DISABLED AND HAVE MAJOR PAIN. THIS WORKS MUCH BETTER THAN SMOKING. ALSO, SEPERATELY, OPEN A FRESH JAR OF TRADER JOES ALMOND BUTTER. MIX IT UP AND TAKE OUT 2 TBLS. COOK 2 GMS WEED IN ABOUT 2 GMS. OF OIL, HIGHER FLAME, BUT WATCHING MORE CAREFULLY, AS IT TAKES MINUTES. WHEN DONE? LET IT COOL, THEN STRAIN IT INTO THE ALMOND BUTTER JAR AND STIR. REFRIGERATE AND EAT AS DESIRED. I USUALLY HAVE A TEASPOON WITH MY PROBIOTIC PILL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING. THEN ANOTHER WITH BREAKFAST AND THE OIL AN HOUR LATER, AFTER I'M ALREADY HIGH. ONE MORE AFTER LUNCH AND I'M GOOD ALL DAY.


----------



## livndadream (Jul 26, 2014)

hey guys...im just new here...tryin to find an alternative way to brew up some Rick Simpson oil...isopropyl has it dangers and not so easy to get...has anyone used coconut oil to make Ricks Oil??...if so is it stil as effective as using the solvents!?.....and do you follow the exact same protocol used in his video??.....want to brew some up for my mum who has recently been diagnosed with cancer....chemo and radiation therapy has taken its toll on her.....if anyone can help id be very grateful.....


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2014)

this is the method I use and have been using for 3 years. Has never failed me.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2014)

StorNor94 said:


> I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY EVERYONE IS MAKING SUCH A BIG DEAL.....


OMG why the caps? My eyes hurt.


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Sep 14, 2014)

StorNor94 said:


> I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY EVERYONE IS MAKING SUCH A BIG DEAL. YES, NATURES WAY UNREFINED EXTRA VIRGIN COCONUT OIL IS THE BEST, AND CHEAP AT WWW.DRVITA.COM, W/FREE SHIPPING. 16 OZ.WEED TO ONE 16 OZ. JAR. COOK IT ON THE LOWEST FLAME, AND WATCH IT TO MAKE SURE IT DOESN'T FIZZLE, OR GET TOO HOT. IF IT DOES? TAKE IT OFF THE HEAT FOR AWHILE. USE A SPOON, OR GLASS OF SOME KIND, TO CHECK THE COLOR OF THE OIL. WHEN IT GETS DARK GREEN? (USUALLY ABOUT AN HOUR, TO 2 ON A FULL BATCH), LET IT SIT AND COOL. PUT A PAPER TOWEL IN A STRAINER, AND WHEN COOLED, POUR IT INTO THE STRAINER OVER A GLASS BOWL. POUR EVERYTHING IN, AND PUT A GLOVE ON TO SQUEEZE THE TOWEL TO GET ALL THE OIL BEFORE DISCARDING. I USUALLY LOSE LESS THAN 1/2 OZ. I TAKE IT AS A TINCTURE - 1/2 TBLS. DOES THE JOB, DEPENDING ON THE STRENGTH. I AM DISABLED AND HAVE MAJOR PAIN. THIS WORKS MUCH BETTER THAN SMOKING. ALSO, SEPERATELY, OPEN A FRESH JAR OF TRADER JOES ALMOND BUTTER. MIX IT UP AND TAKE OUT 2 TBLS. COOK 2 GMS WEED IN ABOUT 2 GMS. OF OIL, HIGHER FLAME, BUT WATCHING MORE CAREFULLY, AS IT TAKES MINUTES. WHEN DONE? LET IT COOL, THEN STRAIN IT INTO THE ALMOND BUTTER JAR AND STIR. REFRIGERATE AND EAT AS DESIRED. I USUALLY HAVE A TEASPOON WITH MY PROBIOTIC PILL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING. THEN ANOTHER WITH BREAKFAST AND THE OIL AN HOUR LATER, AFTER I'M ALREADY HIGH. ONE MORE AFTER LUNCH AND I'M GOOD ALL DAY.


wow..


----------



## livndadream (Sep 16, 2014)

livndadream said:


> hey guys...im just new here...tryin to find an alternative way to brew up some Rick Simpson oil...isopropyl has it dangers and not so easy to get...has anyone used coconut oil to make Ricks Oil??...if so is it stil as effective as using the solvents!?.....and do you follow the exact same protocol used in his video??.....want to brew some up for my mum who has recently been diagnosed with cancer....chemo and radiation therapy has taken its toll on her.....if anyone can help id be very grateful.....


----------



## livndadream (Sep 16, 2014)

is their anyone who can help with my question: can i use the coconut oil extraction method to successfully treat/cure cancer??...


----------



## fumble (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think anyone can really answer that with certainty Livn. My guy has cancer too. I feed him coconut oil hash caps on the daily. He is in remission now. I like to think that the caps helped with that, but there is no way to really know for sure.

I do know for sure that it will help with your mom's pain though. One word of advice...start her off with very very small doses if she has never medicated (with medibles). If you give her a whole capsule, it could make her very sick to her stomach. I have literally been on the floor holding on for dear life before. I wouldn't want that to happen to your mom.


----------



## livndadream (Sep 16, 2014)

livndadream said:


> is their anyone who can help with my question: can i use the coconut oil extraction method to successfully treat/cure cancer??...


hey thanks for your reply...are you familiar with Rick Simpson and his cure for cancer??..


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2014)

I am familiar with the RO extract, but have never made or used it. There is a lot of it on the market at dispensaries...if you are in a legal state


----------



## LVCapo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm new and need some help. I've made canna butter and canna oil from canola oil. This is my first attempt with Cocunut oil. I made it in a crockpot I used lecithin and let it cool, then placed it in the freezer. After getting rid of the water and plant material I put it in the pantry in the Cocunut oil container. It seems to have separated again with the top half a dark clear oily liquid and the bottom half a split pea colored oily liquid. Which should I use, or is it ok to stir it up and use it all?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

just stir it

next time dont use lecithin, serves no purpose and the lack of will help prevent this from happening in the future.



why do all these people use lecithin?
its not common sense or logical

where did you hear about the addition of lecithin?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> where did you hear about the addition of lecithin?


several threads here on RIU mention it as a emulsifier


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

ya ive heard it being an emusifier... but who thought that would be a good idea? and why?
ive been here for 3 years now, and in almost every edible thread, i have to debunk lecithin..

why would you think an emulsion between a lipophilic compound and a lipid would be necessary in the first place.. that stands out the most, looking deeper why would encapsulating thc be beneficial? it actually lowers bioavailability ..drastically if comparing to an mct like coconut oil.

also adding an emulsifier drags water into the oil if done during the crockpot style tek...without stabilizers it eventually falls out like it did here...or say some salad dressing 


i dont understand how after all this time people keep doing it. google needs to fix the search parameters or something. its obviously heavily viewed but that foesnt make it accurate


sirry for the mini rant. im agitated a wee bit this morn


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ya ive heard it being an emusifier... but who thought that would be a good idea? and why?
> ive been here for 3 years now, and in almost every edible thread, i have to debunk lecithin..
> 
> why would you think an emulsion between a lipophilic compound and a lipid would be necessary in the first place.. that stands out the most, looking deeper why would encapsulating thc be beneficial? it actually lowers bioavailability ..drastically if comparing to an mct like coconut oil.
> ...


I believe Lectichin works, seems to make the thc hit you faster. it appears to disperse the cannabioids through the edible more evenly. It has been added to food for a long time. you only need a small amount the stuff it is impossile to get off your hands & has a taste.

If you feel that way, see you can make a sticky so you don't have to do it over & over.


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't use it most of the time even, I still feel like it has an effect/place in commerical cooking.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

nah i was just grumpy..
odd cause lsd and dissociatives normally leave me feeling...better, the next day.

you happened to have read my full posts on it? might help explain my stance (the one with a couple pictures).. if it works for you man, do what you do.
if people honestly feel it helps i may do some more trials, ive done blind tests only with capsules... to support my thinking of bioavailability, but thats all.i dont make actual edibles too often.
and in the clinical setting we use completely different mediums etc


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 26, 2016)

Truth told I hate soy, & Soy products. Edis work just fine with out it. I quit using that stuff a few months back. For some reason I was bored and wanted to debate lol


----------



## LVCapo (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. Wasn't sure whether to mix it or not. First time using coconut oil
I've used the lecithin a few times and it does seem to make a difference, but it also seems to affect people differently some people get upset stomachs from it.


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2016)

I use it. i did switch to a sunflower lecithin powder though instead of soy. I cant really test my own edibles but others who have tested for me say it takes less of the one with lecithin than it does with the one without. At this point i cant really risk a change in consistency to my products to go without using it. Plus, for baking in generalit is used for emulsification. I have used it in place of an egg when i was short 1


----------



## LVCapo (Jan 26, 2016)

I have to clarify. I did use soy before but picked up sunflower lecithin from Sprouts this time. Seemed to have a nice effect as I slept a solid six hours last night. 
One more question. Why would my oil separate so badly...one half being almost a clear dark green and the other half a split pea/milkiah color? They seem to both be the same consistency (and yes I drained out all the water and plant material). 
Thanks for all the help and posts. This is really a great place


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

the emulsion broke down. the lecithin pulled in excess water. add it to the finished product if yiur going to use it


Why would my oil separate so badly...one half being almost a clear dark green
likely the polar portion holding chlorophyll etc

and the other half a split pea/milkiah color?
likely the non polar portion, the miniscule droplets cause the milky appearance..is there no visible solidified coconut?

They seem to both be the same consistency (and yes I drained out all the water and plant material).

in your production process it grabbed water as thats its purpose. thc and the oil are both "lipids"

Thanks for all the help and posts. This is really a great place


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

heres a combo of posts i post often, relating to lecithin use




*qwizokingWell-Known Member*
i have to post this quite often as im asked all the time
forgive grammar btw and choppy structure. any questions or advice on simplification go for it

"In the pharmaceutical industry, it acts as a wetting, stabilizing agent and a choline enrichment carrier, helps in emulsifications and encapsulation, and is a good dispersing agent. It can be used in manufacture of intravenous fatinfusions and for therapeutic use.

is an excellent emulsifier. In aqueous solution, its phospholipids can form either liposomes, bilayer sheets, micelles, or lamellarstructures,depending on hydration andtemperature.

A number of different chemical and physical processes and mechanisms can be involved in the process of emulsification

, emulsification takes place by reduction of interfacial tensionbetween two phases

the emulsifying agent creates a film over one phase that forms globules, which repel each other. This repulsive force causes them to remain suspended in the dispersion medium

An appropriate "surface active agent" (or "surfactant") can increase thekinetic stability of an emulsion so that the size of the droplets does not change significantly with time. It is then said to be stable.


your product was clearly not stable hence the separation 









this is the droplet


sorry not in an explaining kind ofmood today ^from wiki







now i assume you all know why this is not advantageous. think why we use coconut oil in the first place...or butter lol

if not ill explain.., i dont mind

oh and to be clear lmao.. the wiki quote is from a different thread. im definitely in an explaing mood!

now back to lecithin 
we put it in a carrier..a fat... to lower polarity and increase efficiency..
thc has a logp of about 7
In practice optimumcolonicabsorption. is 1.32, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5.
very important in roa and pharmacology 
Lauric acid having a log p of about 4.5..and smallest mct having a logp about 1.8...

lauric acid is the star component of coconut oil. hiding thc inside a liposome, bilayer sheet etc as pictured is counter productive.

again we want the thc mixedhomogenous like in the solution to make use of the carrier and polarity


but yes your right in a way. we use coconut oil only for oral use however as it has a fairly high log p, and is still an mct, which gets taken up differently. as well as holding most in solution given longer cjain length

have you read any of my posts on mct and coconut oil?

id be happy to go more into detail






anyway might help or interest you


----------

